# How to find a lawyer? Need help!



## Amymarie717 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I need some advice on how to find a GOOD lawyer to re-open a case about child support. My boyfriend's ex wife lives in another county and the lawyer he used for his divorce was NOT an advocate in any sense of the word so we need a new lawyer. He got screwed. The thing is, now WE are pregnant, and we need to ask for a reduction in child support that he owes to his ex wife and their three children because there is literally NO money left over for us/our baby on the way.

His ex wife is refusing to work despite being educated, so he is responsible for everything and we are struggling. How can we find a new lawyer? Word of mouth has not panned out because we live in a different county. Is there some kind of resource I don't know about? We need someone who will fight for us! Please help!


----------



## Amymarie717 (Jan 12, 2013)

how did YOU find your lawyer for your divorce/custody/support cases?


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

Word of mouth for me.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

A quick heads up, here. In court, there is a world of difference between reducing future child support, and reducing past-due child support. The past due, or child support that has already accrued is done by an existing order of the court and rarely, if ever will be reduced unless the custodial parent agrees. Even then courts are reluctant to wipe the slate clean.

As to an existing order of future support you have two arguments. First, you can attack the order itself as improper, but there are time limits for attacking a court order and what a new court will consider is limited. Second, you can seek a modification of an existing order if there's a change of circumstances, like a change in income for the parties or a change in expenses for the children subject to the order. The fact that the obligor-parent wants to have more children isn't a proper factor for reducing existing support. 

Having said all that, getting a good attorney is frequently by word of mouth. You can get a referral from the local bar association.


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

Go to a divorce support group, ask around.


----------



## daddymikey1975 (Apr 18, 2009)

OP what city, county, and state do you live in?


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

Google the state bar of (the state you live in), do a lawyer search and find someone certified in family law. Then shop and talk around a bit. Also, Martindale Hubble (Google that as well) can be somewhat helpful.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Does the child support he pays follow the guidelines for your state?

If they do, it is very unlikely to be reduced. 

Do you have a job? What percentage of your joint income do you earn?


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> *Does the child support he pays follow the guidelines for your state?
> 
> If they do, it is very unlikely to be reduced. *
> 
> Do you have a job? What percentage of your joint income do you earn?


Yeah ... this.

What it sounds like, is you're stating hardships that ... for a lack of a better way to say it ... is completely your guys fault (getting pregnant).

Courts around these parts would do nothing in a situation like this. They'd straight up say "your decision to have more kids has nothing to do with the well being of his 3 children".


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Amymarie717 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I need some advice on how to find a GOOD lawyer to re-open a case about child support. My boyfriend's ex wife lives in another county and the lawyer he used for his divorce was NOT an advocate in any sense of the word so we need a new lawyer. He got screwed. The thing is, now WE are pregnant, and we need to ask for a reduction in child support that he owes to his ex wife and their three children because there is literally NO money left over for us/our baby on the way.


He is still married and has 3 kids with his wife... OP, most men in that situation wouldn't have a lot of money left over after child support... and now a new baby... just saying. 

Re: attorneys - word of mouth is a good idea. He can talk to his friends/colleagues/people he knows about it or look up online/yellow pages, etc. 

If he wants a good one, he will do the research...


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> Does the child support he pays follow the guidelines for your state?
> 
> If they do, it is very unlikely to be reduced.
> 
> Do you have a job? What percentage of your joint income do you earn?


:iagree:


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

It's very unlikely his child support will be reduced. The court doesn't care if he chose to have another child and can't afford it. They will likely feel that's something he should have considered before getting you pregnant and -- since he didn't -- he will have to figure out a way to make it work without the court's help.


----------

